
Show HN: Click to Retweet – Retweet Link Generator - scottatmu
https://www.clicktoretweet.com
======
scottatmu
Hi all! The maker (if you can call me that for this simple URL reformatter
tool) of Click to Retweet.

I came up with this quick online tool since I kept formatting the URL format /
structure for Twitter's Retweet URL.

I've been working on a lot of projects and having the ability for someone to
"click to retweet" has simplified my ability to add tweet amplification to
launches.

(and yes, I know the name is really close to another brand but I needed
something straightforward that I could remember)

